# Hunting with a dog?



## Lou95 (17 September 2014)

Not very horsey, but thought I would ask as someone might know. I have a saluki and I know she would have a field day chasing some hares and rabbits! I know it sounds a little mean but they are bred to hunt gazelles! Does anyone know if this is still legal? She's not great with strange dogs so would probably get a land owners permission and just go with my parents and dogs. I would love to take my mastiff but she wouldn't hurt a fly but would love the day out! Would be lovely lovely lovely to bring my 14.2hh pony as well since he has never been to something like that and to keep up with my dogs! My dad used to hunt with ferrets and dogs and also done a lot of shooting when he was younger so is experienced. I have a ferret but she's too dopey to know what to do  So does anyone know where this would be possible around Essex, Hertfordshire areas or any land owners who would allow this? Thanks!


----------



## bonny (17 September 2014)

In a word, no !


----------



## burge (17 September 2014)

If you stick to rats and rabbits perfectly legal to hunt as long as you have the landowners permission. Rats and rabbits are excempt from the hunting act.  Hares are slightly different in that a 'shot' hare can be hunted (presumably so that injured hares can be quickly dispatched after wounding by guns) but the act does not state 'how shot' the hare has to be.


----------



## cava14una (17 September 2014)

Poor rats they do get a hard deal


----------



## twiggy2 (17 September 2014)

it is not legal to hunt hare or deer at all and if you are seen out with 3 or more dogs whilst hunting you are likely to get reported and the RSPCA are pigs to deal with and a law unto themselves.

I know of no farmers who would allow an unknown pack of dogs of various breeds, a pony and unknown people to traipse across their land to play at hunting.


----------



## Alec Swan (17 September 2014)

When and if you're apprehended,  which would be unlikely,  you claim that the dog slipped its lead and you were doing your level best to catch it.  To be prosecuted for Coursing,  the authorities would need to show intent on your part.  

Those of us who still Course hares,  accept that by and large the Law is an ass and so we ignore it!  

Alec.


----------



## Dry Rot (17 September 2014)

Some landowners would positively encourage you. Look for those who are partially bald and grey haired. I was actually invited on a deer hunt by such a one when it was still legal. The dogs were Scottish deer hounds and the quarry was red deer hinds. Surprisingly, I have a roll of 35mm still colour film somewhere as I was allowed to photograph it. It was a bit gory, frankly, and it probably deserved to be banned. I doubt whether the OP would get much coursing just wandering around looking for rabbits lying out. Either use a ferret (hunger is a great sauce) or a dog trained to point. I had a pointing Springer and flew a goshawk at rabbits, but pheasant hawking over pointers is more fun. (Don't listen to anything Alec says, he is a wicked wicked man). Oh, one last, do not give the impression you are enjoying your hunting. It is vermin control and it is illegal to enjoy it.

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/2004/37/section/1
Rabbits


Hunting wild mammals with dogs

A person commits an offence if he hunts a wild mammal with a dog, unless his hunting is exempt.

4The hunting of rabbits is exempt if it takes place on land&#8212;
(a)which belongs to the hunter, or

(b)which he has been given permission to use for the purpose by the occupier or, in the case of unoccupied land, by a person to whom it belongs.


----------



## RunToEarth (17 September 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			When and if you're apprehended,  which would be unlikely,  you claim that the dog slipped its lead and you were doing your level best to catch it.  To be prosecuted for Coursing,  the authorities would need to show intent on your part.  

Those of us who still Course hares,  accept that by and large the Law is an ass and so we ignore it!  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure that is your most sensible confession on the forum Alec, but commend you for putting your name to it!


----------



## Alec Swan (17 September 2014)

RunToEarth said:



			I'm not sure that is your most sensible confession on the forum Alec, but commend you for putting your name to it!
		
Click to expand...

I reckon that I'm fairly safe,  working on the basis that both our local Plod,  and the rspca,  have the collective IQ of one of my sheep,  but not the speed to match it!

I'm grateful for your concern,  for all that! 

Alec.


----------



## Dry Rot (17 September 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			I reckon that I'm fairly safe,  working on the basis that both our local Plod,  and the rspca,  have the collective IQ of one of my sheep,  but not the speed to match it!

I'm grateful for your concern,  for all that! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Good God! Is everything I read on HHO the truth! I think to be accepted as a legally binding confession, it has to be given under caution.

Shame on you, Alec. Not for the coursing, but for enjoying it! It's that part the authorities object to!


----------



## TrasaM (17 September 2014)

So then?? My dog ( GSP) took off after some grouse he startled today. They were in the long grass near the footpath. Private farm land with a public footpath going through it. He returned rather quickly as he in turn got startled by a pheasant flying up in front of him. I'm assuming I'd have been in trouble with mr Farmer had we been spotted.. Could I have claimed that being a GSP he was excused from trespassing because once his nose kicks in his ears stop working ?


----------



## gunnergundog (17 September 2014)

TrasaM said:



			So then?? My dog ( GSP) took off after some grouse he startled today. They were in the long grass near the footpath. Private farm land with a public footpath going through it. He returned rather quickly as he in turn got startled by a pheasant flying up in front of him. I'm assuming I'd have been in trouble with mr Farmer had we been spotted.. Could I have claimed that being a GSP he was excused from trespassing because once his nose kicks in his ears stop working ? 

Click to expand...

Sorry, not wishing to cause offence, but a GSP that is startled by a pheasant flying up in front of him and therefore returns to its owner is not exactly a hunting machine....I think you could have claimed the 'no intent to hunt' defence.  

Sadly, so many HPRs bred today are being bred for the pet market and therefore have the true hunt drive bred out of them.  It makes me sad to see such dogs.  Again, not wishing to cause offence to anyone but stating the facts as I see them over forty years of ownership.


----------



## TrasaM (17 September 2014)

gunnergundog said:



			Sorry, not wishing to cause offence, but a GSP that is startled by a pheasant flying up in front of him and therefore returns to its owner is not exactly a hunting machine....I think you could have claimed the 'no intent to hunt' defence.  

Sadly, so many HPRs bred today are being bred for the pet market and therefore have the true hunt drive bred out of them.  It makes me sad to see such dogs.  Again, not wishing to cause offence to anyone but stating the facts as I see them over forty years of ownership.
		
Click to expand...

He's a rescue from Cyprus and I'd hazard a guess that he'd only ever been shown to hunt blackbirds so chasing grouse was a whole new departure for him. So no offence taken. I think he's working bred as he's a bit of a chunky lad ..certainly not show bred. He has all the right instincts but for now he's still young and just getting his confidence back and I'm happy to let him exercise his hunting instincts in woodlands and hedgerows. Maybe we should avoid Mr Farmers grouse though


----------



## Dry Rot (17 September 2014)

gunnergundog said:



			Sorry, not wishing to cause offence, but a GSP that is startled by a pheasant flying up in front of him and therefore returns to its owner is not exactly a hunting machine....I think you could have claimed the 'no intent to hunt' defence.  

Sadly, so many HPRs bred today are being bred for the pet market and therefore have the true hunt drive bred out of them.  It makes me sad to see such dogs.  Again, not wishing to cause offence to anyone but stating the facts as I see them over forty years of ownership.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more. Adam Henson's dogs on Countryfile really get my hackles up! Good examples of that breed would be out there hunting for game, his wander aimlessly about totally devoid of hunting instinct. A poor sham of what the breed should be.

I never really trained dogs for others but liked the pedigree of this guy who I trained for a local farmer. The owner told me the dog went on point amongst the mud around his cattle feeders. It stayed on point while he filled the hay racks. When he went up to the dog, he found it had been pointing a woodcock sitting in a hoof print on the bare ground for at least 20 minutes. That's a large Stilson wrench he is carrying!


----------



## bakewell (18 September 2014)

Contrary to popular assumption you'd have to have a truly exceptional dog to get anywhere near a hare in it's home field. Rabbits on the other hand are easy enough if your dog has the taste for it. However, I've had salukis/ saluki longdogs and they are appalling at any sort of work or even a lure. I would go so far as to say the only thing they really excelled at was aloofness and the wind blowing their ears around ever so prettily.

There are coursing organisations that let you run unconventional breeds on a lure so might be worth seeking this option out. I've seen afghans and all sorts having a go. This would also get you in with the local community for contacts.
Also to bear in mind: salukis are so thin skinned they will get cut/ nicked/ cut their pads and you'll need to superglue them shut for minor stuff. Working dogs are often scarred dogs, a lot end up with broken toes too, (and if the dew claws aren't off that's never pretty) and some people don't like this in pets. Also most dogs chasing will nip/ bite another dog. Thrill of the chase. You need to be up on first aid/ being prepared to glue your dog back together. Oh and if your saluki doesn't recall well (hahahahaha!) then your chance of getting it back if it starts a chase in the total open would be slim to non. 
Just my two cents but I'd sooner try to course with my own sock than a saluki nowadays.


----------



## Irishdan (18 September 2014)

bakewell said:



			Contrary to popular assumption you'd have to have a truly exceptional dog to get anywhere near a hare in it's home field. Rabbits on the other hand are easy enough if your dog has the taste for it. However, I've had salukis/ saluki longdogs and they are appalling at any sort of work or even a lure. I would go so far as to say the only thing they really excelled at was aloofness and the wind blowing their ears around ever so prettily.

There are coursing organisations that let you run unconventional breeds on a lure so might be worth seeking this option out. I've seen afghans and all sorts having a go. This would also get you in with the local community for contacts.
Also to bear in mind: salukis are so thin skinned they will get cut/ nicked/ cut their pads and you'll need to superglue them shut for minor stuff. Working dogs are often scarred dogs, a lot end up with broken toes too, (and if the dew claws aren't off that's never pretty) and some people don't like this in pets. Also most dogs chasing will nip/ bite another dog. Thrill of the chase. You need to be up on first aid/ being prepared to glue your dog back together. Oh and if your saluki doesn't recall well (hahahahaha!) then your chance of getting it back if it starts a chase in the total open would be slim to non. 
Just my two cents but I'd sooner try to course with my own sock than a saluki nowadays.
		
Click to expand...

Shame, your Salukis have obviously all been soft show types


----------



## Dry Rot (18 September 2014)

Irishdan said:



			Shame, your Salukis have obviously all been soft show types 

Click to expand...

Some dogs get landed with the wrong owners


----------



## twiggy2 (18 September 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			When and if you're apprehended,  which would be unlikely,  you claim that the dog slipped its lead and you were doing your level best to catch it.  To be prosecuted for Coursing,  the authorities would need to show intent on your part.  

Those of us who still Course hares,  accept that by and large the Law is an ass and so we ignore it!  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

this I agree with to a point the problem is that the RSPCA have been known to remove dogs from the owner whilst they take their time trying to prove intent to course-I am very cautious when walking my lurcher she does of course hunt and there are times when quarry are put up but I don't take her out with the intention to hunt


----------



## twiggy2 (18 September 2014)

bakewell said:



			Contrary to popular assumption you'd have to have a truly exceptional dog to get anywhere near a hare in it's home field. Rabbits on the other hand are easy enough if your dog has the taste for it. However, I've had salukis/ saluki longdogs and they are appalling at any sort of work or even a lure. I would go so far as to say the only thing they really excelled at was aloofness and the wind blowing their ears around ever so prettily.

There are coursing organisations that let you run unconventional breeds on a lure so might be worth seeking this option out. I've seen afghans and all sorts having a go. This would also get you in with the local community for contacts.
Also to bear in mind: salukis are so thin skinned they will get cut/ nicked/ cut their pads and you'll need to superglue them shut for minor stuff. Working dogs are often scarred dogs, a lot end up with broken toes too, (and if the dew claws aren't off that's never pretty) and some people don't like this in pets. Also most dogs chasing will nip/ bite another dog. Thrill of the chase. You need to be up on first aid/ being prepared to glue your dog back together. Oh and if your saluki doesn't recall well (hahahahaha!) then your chance of getting it back if it starts a chase in the total open would be slim to non. 
Just my two cents but I'd sooner try to course with my own sock than a saluki nowadays.
		
Click to expand...

most lurchers and long dogs 'should' find hare coursing easier than rabbit chasing-they don't have to catch them all it is the chase that is sought. my lurcher has caught more hare over the ears than rabbits as rabbits usually stay close to the burrow thereby not allowing for much is any chase before they are down a burrow, hare on the other hand keep going above ground and she has the chance to use her speed and brain (yes she has one), she is however heavy built than saluki types and is able to take and hold onto a hare at speed


----------



## {97702} (18 September 2014)

bakewell said:



			Just my two cents but I'd sooner try to course with my own sock than a saluki nowadays.
		
Click to expand...

This made me laugh out loud   

I have often wanted to try my greyhounds after rabbits, but sadly they show all the aptitude of a stuffed toy in finding any.....


----------



## Clodagh (18 September 2014)

My saluki x lurcher doesn't even chase rabbits any more, she finds them most unsporting. She justsits and watches, we call it the 'Rabbit Channel'. Still keen on hare and deer though, although luckily is old and slow now.


----------



## Alec Swan (18 September 2014)

Curiously,  rabbits over the first 30 yards are actually faster than a hare,  and most dogs learn that as bunny is rarely more than 30 yards from his underground haven,  chasing him is a bit pointless.  Puss (the hare) though,  is a different matter!  

I'm always a little confused though by those who reckon that they can call their dog off a hare,  whilst a full tilt.  I've never yet had one dog which I could stop once started.  Better I've always found to stand still and await the dog's return,  empty handed,  or not.

Alec.


----------



## Dry Rot (18 September 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			Curiously,  rabbits over the first 30 yards are actually faster than a hare,  and most dogs learn that as bunny is rarely more than 30 yards from his underground haven,  chasing him is a bit pointless.  Puss (the hare) though,  is a different matter!  

I'm always a little confused though by those who reckon that they can call their dog off a hare,  whilst a full tilt.  I've never yet had one dog which I could stop once started.  Better I've always found to stand still and await the dog's return,  empty handed,  or not.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Alec, believe it or not it can be done! Not with long dogs perhaps, but with gundogs. Lots of work with the mechanical bunny, a tennis ball, or a rabbit pen is the answer.

I'd suggest a rabbit is a lot quicker on the turn, too, so small dogs are better. It is a bit like trying to run down a rabbit on an airfield runway with a motorbike.

Having said that, the best season I ever had shooting snipe was when I had a slipped disc and was on pain killers. I was so slow getting the gun up that by the time I pulled the trigger, the snipe had zigged back to where he'd zagged from!


----------



## bakewell (18 September 2014)

Dry Rot said:



			Some dogs get landed with the wrong owners

Click to expand...

They were indeed totally inappropriate for anything I had in mind: I have staff/greyhound lurchers and breed working labs, including some that went on to be police search and rescue dogs.... So tbh yes the comment fits! I have only had them (saluki/ x) as rescue young dogs (3-4mnths), I've never gone out to acquire that cross, more of a ahh you have lurchers, take this or it dies. 

I've had deerhounds as well and their prey drive was an odd one, well, as I wasn't hunting a pair to deer it would be! I suppose the same goes for salukis... the ground wasn't right, nor was the quarry.


----------



## Alec Swan (18 September 2014)

Dry Rot said:



			Alec, &#8230;&#8230;.. Not with long dogs perhaps, but with gundogs. &#8230;&#8230;..
		
Click to expand...

Obviously,  the discussion concerns those dogs which are used for Coursing.  With gundogs,  stopping them in mid-flight is a prerequisite to a trained dog,  I'd think.  If a gun dog can't be stopped,  then it's in riot and it's a liability.  Coursing dogs on the other hand,  once in the mode of a heat seeking missile,  can rarely be deflected.  A Coursing dog that can be stopped,  probably doesn't have its heart in the job!

Snipe shooting?  A sport for the young man,  or perhaps for the infirm or the old.  I've never really thought about it,  but I think that perhaps you're right!  We used to walk up snipe on the Welsh Borders,  and mostly it was 'youth' which filled the bag.  My employer at the time,  with his youthful 'keepers and his equally youthful grandsons,  were there to remind him that he too was once young,  or so he assured us! 

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (18 September 2014)

bakewell said:



			They were indeed totally inappropriate for anything I had in mind: I have staff/greyhound lurchers and breed working labs, including some that went on to be police search and rescue dogs.... So tbh yes the comment fits! I have only had them (saluki/ x) as rescue young dogs (3-4mnths), I've never gone out to acquire that cross, more of a ahh you have lurchers, take this or it dies. 

I've had deerhounds as well and their prey drive was an odd one, well, as I wasn't hunting a pair to deer it would be! I suppose the same goes for salukis... the ground wasn't right, nor was the quarry.
		
Click to expand...

An interesting reply.  Salukis and their derivatives,  tend to be distance dogs,  and they benefit from the 100+ acre fields of North Norfolk,  or perhaps Salisbury Plain.  Salukis are not really at their best at poking about in ditches,  or small meadows,  and they tend to come in to their own after 600 yards,  I've found.

Alec.


----------



## Dry Rot (18 September 2014)

I got a call from a friend grumbling that his pointer (not from me!) wasn't interested in game birds. I asked him what he'd do if he had a falcon with the same problem!


----------



## bakewell (18 September 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			An interesting reply.  Salukis and their derivatives,  tend to be distance dogs,  and they benefit from the 100+ acre fields of North Norfolk,  or perhaps Salisbury Plain.  Salukis are not really at their best at poking about in ditches,  or small meadows,  and they tend to come in to their own after 600 yards,  I've found.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I also just didn't find them tough enough. The other dogs I don't know they're cut until I check them over etc. As you say, a wide open space would suit their talents much better.


----------



## Clodagh (18 September 2014)

My little bitch had stamina to die for and was a hare killing machine. She never realised she was broken until she pulled up. Watching her course was an absolute privilege and I loved it. She is paying for all those miles now, in her old age. I never called her once she was full tilt as she was deaf and blind to all but the quarry and my husband (the landowner) might have heard me!


----------



## Fides (18 September 2014)

I have a foxhound x grey who is a devil for hares. I managed to train him to recall mid chase with a vibrating collar aimed at deaf dogs - it took 4 years though!

Boyd







Freddie - saluki x grey. He catches seagulls







Freedom!













Caught you!







Flying


----------



## Alec Swan (18 September 2014)

Fides,  super pics.  SUPER!!

Alec.


----------



## Fides (18 September 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			Fides,  super pics.  SUPER!!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks 

My Black and Tan dog, Boyd, is now a happy dog who is fine offlead. I had 4 years of hell with him - 1 trainer said only ever have him on a long line - resulting in a broken wrist for me, 2 said never let him off the lead - what sort of life is that, one even said PTS before he was shot or run over, and the final suggested a remote collar for a deaf dog - it was a life saver, literally!

I have happy, free dogs now who I can let have fun like in those pictures


----------



## burge (20 September 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			it is not legal to hunt hare or deer at all and if you are seen out with 3 or more dogs whilst hunting you are likely to get reported and the RSPCA are pigs to deal with and a law unto themselves.

I know of no farmers who would allow an unknown pack of dogs of various breeds, a pony and unknown people to traipse across their land to play at hunting.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to disagree but the retrieval of hares that have been shot is exempt as long as the land it takes place on belongs to the hunter or the landowner has given permission.


----------



## twiggy2 (20 September 2014)

burge said:



			Sorry to disagree but the retrieval of hares that have been shot is exempt as long as the land it takes place on belongs to the hunter or the landowner has given permission.
		
Click to expand...

my post should have stated 'with dogs' but didn't, the op however was talking about hunting with dogs not with guns


----------



## burge (20 September 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			my post should have stated 'with dogs' but didn't, the op however was talking about hunting with dogs not with guns
		
Click to expand...

Sorry didn't make myself clear. The hunting of hares with dogs is legal if retrieving those that have been shot. The act does not state 'how shot' the hare needs to be or indeed when it was shot prior to hunting so in theory a hare with a bullet hole through its ear would be ok to hunt traditionally with a pack of beagles?


----------



## Dry Rot (20 September 2014)

burge said:



			Sorry didn't make myself clear. The hunting of hares with dogs is legal if retrieving those that have been shot. The act does not state 'how shot' the hare needs to be or indeed when it was shot prior to hunting so in theory a hare with a bullet hole through its ear would be ok to hunt traditionally with a pack of beagles?
		
Click to expand...

The law is deliberately vague in some areas because some things are best decided by the courts. Sorry that won't answer your question but, as you have pointed out, circumstances will vary.


----------



## Llanali (26 September 2014)

Why do I always miss the saluki threads?.

As a saluki breeder, who has both lure coursing and show ring champions, I have to say mine course very well thank you, intentional or otherwise. 

My veteran bitch had a rabbit this morning in fact, and my youngsters were hot on her heels. Nicks are not uncommon, but not every day either, yet they run daily. 

Alec- mine would love a shot at the Norfolk plains! 

I only have one saluki in my line that is too soft to course- he is just a daft one. His mother is a hunter through and through. Left the back door open over night a few weeks ago by accident and came down in the morning to a dead bird, two dead mice, a shrew or vole, I don't know which and some indeterminate feathers!


----------



## twiggy2 (26 September 2014)

burge said:



			Sorry didn't make myself clear. The hunting of hares with dogs is legal if retrieving those that have been shot. The act does not state 'how shot' the hare needs to be or indeed when it was shot prior to hunting so in theory a hare with a bullet hole through its ear would be ok to hunt traditionally with a pack of beagles?
		
Click to expand...

retrieving shot game is very far removed from hunting game with a hole in it


----------



## Alec Swan (26 September 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			retrieving shot game is very far removed from hunting game with a hole in it
		
Click to expand...

If we're to consider your point,  should we not ask the question; "Should hares be shot,  and so by run the risk of wounding"?  and then should we not perhaps pose the question,  "As the shooting of hares carries with it a realistic and implied risk of unacceptable wounding,  wouldn't it be more humane and more ethical too,  for the hare to run and either meet with a rapid demise,  or escape"?

Just a couple of points for you to ponder upon,  should you wish!

Alec.


----------



## bakewell (26 September 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			If we're to consider your point,  should we not ask the question; "Should hares be shot,  and so by run the risk of wounding"?  and then should we not perhaps pose the question,  "As the shooting of hares carries with it a realistic and implied risk of unacceptable wounding,  wouldn't it be more humane and more ethical too,  for the hare to run and either meet with a rapid demise,  or escape"?
Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Alec, (question is without rancour) do you think there's an effect on the meat between the methods regarding the effect of adrenalin et al with a chase? For what it's worth I've eaten both but mainly shot hare (/my most successful hunts for hare have been with a gun).


----------



## twiggy2 (26 September 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			If we're to consider your point,  should we not ask the question; "Should hares be shot,  and so by run the risk of wounding"?  and then should we not perhaps pose the question,  "As the shooting of hares carries with it a realistic and implied risk of unacceptable wounding,  wouldn't it be more humane and more ethical too,  for the hare to run and either meet with a rapid demise,  or escape"?

Just a couple of points for you to ponder upon,  should you wish!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I own a lurcher that in her time has been a demon for hare I do not need to ponder that point you pose for watching a lurcher do what it has evolved to do in full flight is far more humane (and a glorious sight) than risking a wild creature slowly die due to being injured by lead-that said I do think a good shot lamping foxes by night is far more humane than the way fox hunting with hounds has [is] been carried out


----------



## twiggy2 (26 September 2014)

bakewell said:



			Alec, (question is without rancour) do you think there's an effect on the meat between the methods regarding the effect of adrenalin et al with a chase? For what it's worth I've eaten both but mainly shot hare (/my most successful hunts for hare have been with a gun).
		
Click to expand...

can I answer this one too?

I have eaten many hare that have been caught by a dog and it is one of my favourite meats, tender and delicious-I tend to by pass shot game these days after cracking a tooth on some shot but never noticed a difference in taste between shot or bought down by dogs except with deer


----------



## bakewell (26 September 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			can I answer this one too?

I have eaten many hare that have been caught by a dog and it is one of my favourite meats, tender and delicious-I tend to by pass shot game these days after cracking a tooth on some shot but never noticed a difference in taste between shot or bought down by dogs except with deer
		
Click to expand...

I've never noticed a difference either (save as you say for the shot seasoning!) but wondered on others opinions. 

Stress affecting meat flavour is frequently mentioned regarding abbottoirs but the time frame is much longer. As I suppose is generally going to be the case for deer.


----------



## Alec Swan (26 September 2014)

bakewell said:



			Alec, (question is without rancour) do you think there's an effect on the meat between the methods regarding the effect of adrenalin et al with a chase? For what it's worth I've eaten both but mainly shot hare (/my most successful hunts for hare have been with a gun).
		
Click to expand...

Also considering your subsequent response,  and as you,  I'm really not sure!  I've eaten hares,  and those which have been shot and those coursed.  I've yet to notice the difference,  though the gourmets assure me that the coursed hare is to be preferred!  I'll have them casseroled,  and with red currant jelly,  they are delicious!

Alec.


----------



## Annette4 (26 September 2014)

Lévrier;12620768 said:
			
		


			This made me laugh out loud   

I have often wanted to try my greyhounds after rabbits, but sadly they show all the aptitude of a stuffed toy in finding any.....
		
Click to expand...

So does the whippet....and she's from lamping stock!


----------



## Leo Walker (26 September 2014)

Mines amazing! Hes the result of a long time of selective breeding to breed the ultimate rabbiting dog. Sadly he ended up with me. I taught him, along with my cats, bite inhibition as a young pup. He catches rabbits all the time, rolls them, lets them go and chases them again :lol: He also disproves the theory that whippet type dogs are no good for hares. Any time hes seen them at reasonably close range hes been there or there abouts  He also gives deer a good run for their money but in heavily forested areas they get away every time thnakfully or no doubt he would be injured!


----------



## Clodagh (27 September 2014)

I think a hare coursed by a longdogs would be good to eat. I wouldn't fancy one that had been killed by beagles or bassets though, as they are run to exhaustion first which I would have thought would make them quite unpleasant to eat. Not that you get much of the hare back after a pack has finished anyway!


----------



## Aleka81 (28 September 2014)

TrasaM said:



			So then?? My dog ( GSP) took off after some grouse he startled today. They were in the long grass near the footpath. Private farm land with a public footpath going through it. He returned rather quickly as he in turn got startled by a pheasant flying up in front of him. I'm assuming I'd have been in trouble with mr Farmer had we been spotted.. Could I have claimed that being a GSP he was excused from trespassing because once his nose kicks in his ears stop working ? 

Click to expand...

Be grateful the keeper didn't see this! The issue of what your dog could or couldn't do in the future could quickly have become irrelevant! Dogs on leads or under control...
Why people insist on letting there dogs do the above is beyond me! They clearly have no idea on the impact to people's livelihoods...and by the way I love long dogs and working them but not where game birds are only where there is permission. Or allowing my terriers or labs to wander aimlessly on public foot paths...


----------

